# residence visa



## ElaineandPeter27 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello does anyone know if we can apply for residency as a EU member with our Bulgarian residency card. We have UK passports but have lived in BG for 9 years.and understand its more complicated to apply as non EU member.We are hoping to holiday in the Algarve area soon and would like to know if this can be done in Portagul within the 90 days allowed or as I have seen on some sites, applications need to be made before entering Portagul. We will be living on UK state pensions and savings from house sale..
Any advise much appreciated Elaine


----------



## bryanmumbai (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi Elaine,

Due to Covid/19. I think there are still some restrictions if you are travelling from Bulgaria. If you are travelling from UK then i dont think there is a problem currently. But daily the situation changes 

MFA :: Important Information before a trip 

Regards, Bryan


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

ElaineandPeter27 said:


> Hello does anyone know if we can apply for residency as a EU member with our Bulgarian residency card. We have UK passports but have lived in BG for 9 years.and understand its more complicated to apply as non EU member.We are hoping to holiday in the Algarve area soon and would like to know if this can be done in Portagul within the 90 days allowed or as I have seen on some sites, applications need to be made before entering Portagul. We will be living on UK state pensions and savings from house sale..
> Any advise much appreciated Elaine


UK has left EU, so No, you cant apply as EU member national. That should be obvious to everyone these days.
But why don't you get BG passport before UK left EU? Wasted opportunity, now you would need to renounce original nationality to get it.


----------



## ElaineandPeter27 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hind site wonderful thing..


----------

